# Newbie Alert: How does one read (translate) application tables for liquids



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I've always used dry chemical/fertilizers on my lawn, but recently joined this forum and can see the benefit of using some of the liquids available to help make a lawn look great. I recently bought some T-Pac E Pro to use on my Bermuda. Of course it is too soon to apply any, however As I started reading the application instructions, it all looked like a foreign language to me. The application guide states use .75oz/1000 sq ft. However the next column states 33oz/A. Is that 33 ounces per acre?

I just need to make sure I understand the able before I go do something dumb to my lawn.

So with that in mind, I just bought a 4 gal backpack sprayer - does anyone already have the math done to tell me how many ounces I use per gallon?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

No need to apologize as that is what we are here for!!

Yes, 33oz/A= 33 ounces per Acre.

typically you would want to use 1 gallon of water per 1K of lawn but it doesn't always work out like that. Have you calibrated your sprayer to YOU yet? If not, just mark off a 1K area of your lawn or a driveway is even better, and fill your sprayer with water (I would use blue tracker dye if spraying on the lawn). Now, just spray like you would be if you had the product mixed in and see how much water you use to get full coverage on the area you marked off. I would do this at least 3 times and then average the 3 together to get you usage per 1K. After you have that information you can then KNOW what your application will be.

For my Franken Sprayer, I use 1.5 gallons per 1K of lawn just to give you an idea.

If you still have any questions or need something clarified please feel free to ask as many questions as you might have. We are here to help and get you to where you want to be!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good questions. An acre is 43,560ft2[/sup] (or 43.56k ft[sup]2[/sup])... so multiplying the 0.75oz per thousand rate by 43.56 puts you right at the 33oz/A you mentioned. Sometimes I use that as a cross check of sorts. :thumbup:

The only thing I would add to what MQ said is how I figure out how much water I used when spraying a known area during calibration. With a stopwatch I time how long it takes me to spray say 500ft[sup]2[/sup]. As MQ mentioned, I would do this about 3 times. Once it looks like my times are somewhat consistent, I spray into a graduated container like this for that length of time. Do this a few times to make sure the results are close. Multiplying the result by 2 will tell you how much water you would spray over 1,000ft[sup]2[/sup]. I use a 500ft[sup]2 test area so I don't overfill my graduated pitcher.

You are basically just trying to figure out how much water (carrier) needs to go through your sprayer to cover your lawn. If you know it consistently takes __ gallons to cover your lawn, you can also just add the correct dosage of product to that much water. For example, if you consistently spray 4 gallons over a 3k square feet area, you could just add 2.25oz (0.75oz x 3k sq ft) of T-Pac to that 4 gallons of water. Does that make sense? I find myself using this approach with my push sprayer.

If you haven't already, I would watch these videos from Rutgers. He presents a lot of great tips on using a backpack sprayer effectively.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Great advice on both parts. I've not calibrated my sprayer yet. In fact it is still in the box. I am waiting on the wand and tips I ordered to arrive to figure it all out. The advice certainly demystified using the backpack sprayer.


----------

